# Gto overheating



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Gto overheating and bogging down!!!! Help. Has a procharger on it. Only 34000 miles. Second gto and this one is falling apart. Wtf


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Pressure test it to see if you have a leak. Make sure there is no air in the system, and the fans turn on. After that, replacing the thermostat will be the cheapest possible solution. If none of that works, let us know.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright I will try that. Thank you.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Any luck with the Procharger yet? Find out any problems?


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea I had a crack in my radiator and my car ended up sucking up coolant. That is why it bogging out. Got the radiator replaced and the procharger has been removed. I will be sending it in to get rebuilt. I am waiting for my stock computer to arrive so I can take into the dealer ship to get totally checked out.


----------

